

Show HN: Quality photo prints of your favorite Instagram moments - holic
https://keepsakemail.com/

======
holic
Many of my friends and family use Instagram and I wanted to surprise them with
photo-quality prints of their Instagram photos. I couldn't find a super simple
solution that would let me do this, so I built one over a weekend or two.

------
hrayr
Good job on shipping. Have not used it so I can't comment on the product
itself.

~~~
holic
Thanks! Happy to refund your purchase under $10 if you'd like to try it.

